# Sandbox



## Carson (Aug 7, 2008)

This thread is to test whatever you need to in a post.


----------



## blah (Aug 7, 2008)

Is that a Rubik's _Chair_?!

Okay I shall stop being stupid.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 8, 2008)

Saaaaaaaaaaaaandbox


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 8, 2008)

aaaaaa!

The message you have entered is too long. Please shorten your message to at most 1 characters.


----------



## Carson (Aug 8, 2008)

1x10,000 pixel jpeg


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 8, 2008)

what is this thread about?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2008)

Learning to use the schwartz.


----------



## Carson (Aug 9, 2008)

blah said:


> Is that a Rubik's _Chair_?!



As a matter of fact it is, and here is the Rubik's Chair in it's unsolved state.






As you can see, it is a pretty complicated solve.


----------



## blah (Aug 11, 2008)

Carson said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a Rubik's _Chair_?!
> ...



Dude, that was a lucky case, you got an entire F2L skip without realizing it.

Here's a full unsolved state with an easy 2-move cross, can you see it? 






And a popped piece


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 11, 2008)

there should be a "MESSAGE TOO LONG" alert to prevent spams.


----------



## supercube (Sep 30, 2008)

is that a rubik's dog sitting under an unsolved rubik's chair. OMG I'm like falling out of my chair now, I gotta stop.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 4, 2008)

```
<a href=#theend><a>
```


```
<a href=google.com>Google<a>
```


```
<a name=theend><a>
```


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 4, 2008)

*My YouTube object embed failure!*

I'm doing _*something*_ wrong here!

```
<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CnTmaX4CRUQ&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CnTmaX4CRUQ&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="349"></embed></object>
```


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 4, 2008)

msemtd said:


> I'm doing _*something*_ wrong here!
> 
> ```
> <object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CnTmaX4CRUQ&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CnTmaX4CRUQ&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="349"></embed></object>
> ```




Read the sticky.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 4, 2008)

*Un-fail!*



ShadenSmith said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing _*something*_ wrong here!
> ...



Hmmm, which one? 

<time passes> 

Aha! I found something in _*a*_ sticky ; perhaps that is what what you were referring to: -

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#youtube

Another attempt...






That seemed to go OK!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 4, 2008)

msemtd said:


> Hmmm, which one?




The only one concerning videos, found in the video section.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 4, 2008)

*Attachments test*



ShadenSmith said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, which one?
> ...



Aha, yes... perfectly obvious when you put it like _that_ 

Indulge me as I test a few more things...


----------



## Stefan (Oct 9, 2008)

(r' U R2' U' R2 U' R' U) (r U R' U') (r2' U' R2 U)


----------



## Stefan (Oct 9, 2008)

(R' U R2' U' R2 U' R' U) (R U R' U') (R2' U' R2 U)
Same as previous message except this added sentence.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 9, 2008)

(r' U R2' U' R2 U' R' U) (r U R' U') (r2' U' R2 U)


----------



## joey (Oct 9, 2008)

That is wierd, wonder why the extra sentence makes a difference.


----------



## Lewis (Oct 9, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> (R' U R2' U' R2 U' R' U) (R U R' U') (R2' U' R2 U)
> Same as previous message except this added sentence.


It's not the same as the previous message. This one has capital letters at the start of each part where the other one has lowercase r


----------



## MistArts (Oct 10, 2008)

(r' U R2' U' R2 U' R' U) (r U R' U') (r2' U' R2 U)
H


----------



## MistArts (Oct 10, 2008)

ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL CAPS OMG EXCEPT FOR ONe


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 10, 2008)

(U R U R U' R' U')

a
(U R U R U' U)


----------



## MistArts (Oct 10, 2008)

L' F L B' L' B' R' L' D' R L B2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 B R' L D' R2 U B' U' B R L' B2 L'


----------



## pjk (Oct 10, 2008)

(r' U R2' U' R2 U' R' U) (r U R' U') (r2' U' R2 U)


----------



## pjk (Oct 10, 2008)

(R' U R2' U' R2 U' R' U) (R U R' U') (R2' U' R2 U)
test


----------



## pjk (Oct 10, 2008)

(r U R)(r U R)


----------



## pjk (Oct 11, 2008)

(R' U R2' U' R2 U' R' U) (R U R' U') (R2' U' R2 U)


----------



## pjk (Oct 11, 2008)

(R U R)(R U R)


----------



## MistArts (Oct 12, 2008)

(R U R)(R U R)


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 12, 2008)

Patch Linford's Manhood Gash, Cinky Boner Dad

Find the Cat Bones in the Poop, Magic Gophers Long Fingers


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2008)

if that was a stream of consciousness there cookingfat... im a little worried...
"manhood", "boner", "gash"...


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 12, 2008)

lol, I can imagine that looked kinda weird.

I'm trying out a new corner memory method for BLD, have a look > http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=93446#post93446


----------



## shelley (Oct 15, 2008)

```
echo "What does this do?";
```


----------



## tim (Oct 15, 2008)

[RUBY]['tim', 'is', 'stupid'].join(' ')[/RUBY]

argh, doesn't work :/.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 29, 2008)

> When quoting, can I get around the 10 characters minimum by first posting a long enough response and then editing it to make it shorter?


yes


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> > When quoting, can I get around the 10 characters minimum by first posting a long enough response and then editing it to make it shorter?
> 
> 
> yes


sure?


----------



## tim (Oct 29, 2008)

joey said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > > When quoting, can I get around the 10 characters minimum by first posting a long enough response and then editing it to make it shorter?
> ...


no


----------



## MistArts (Nov 7, 2008)

> Quote



+5=10


----------



## qqwref (Nov 15, 2008)

> this part's long


!


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 15, 2008)

qqwref said:


> > this part's long
> 
> 
> !


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 15, 2008)

*** 1

Edit: I was trying to bypass the 10 character limit by typing a few Alt+0160s but they all became asterisks.  Weird.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 15, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > > this part's long
> ...


----------



## MistArts (Nov 15, 2008)

> This is 10


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 16, 2008)

Two plus two is fooooour! Two plus two is fooooour! Two plus two is fooooour!


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 17, 2008)

. . .


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 25, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


----------



## MistArts (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CAT13 (Nov 26, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> ...pizzaguy?


I was testing if spaces and punctuation counted as 'characters' for the 10 character limit


----------



## Stefan (Nov 28, 2008)

Can we PLEASE restrict testing to useful purposes?


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 1, 2008)

_*Big text
Small text​*_


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 7, 2008)

[youtube]cpP2ISwDIc0&fmt=18[/youtube]

trying &fmt=18 in the youtube tags

edit: doesn't work :/


----------



## byu (Dec 27, 2008)

*This is a title*


```
Test
```
Big size


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't mind me, I'm just testing image posting...


----------



## MistArts (Feb 28, 2009)

```
[media=youtube]yo5_1W5YjPA[/media]
```


----------



## Gparker (Mar 14, 2009)

[website]www.youtube.com/baseballrg[/website]

how do you like embed websites? you know, when it says"my website" and you click on it and it goes there, and it doesnt show the URL


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's an example, click on "quote" to see how I did it. Do that whenever you want to do something someone else has done in a post.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 15, 2009)

thank you  stefan

EDIT: yay it worked


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

This is a test to check the way the URL works.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 22, 2009)

```
onions are cool
```
New avatar


----------



## iSpinz (May 29, 2009)

Tqfw7okg0Xw


----------



## elimescube (Jun 2, 2009)

'lime'
"lime"


----------



## pjk (Jun 17, 2009)

[youtubehd]Ex5ib-tz08k[/youtubehd]


----------



## Odin (Jun 17, 2009)

That pjk, is a very big you tube video.Congratz  (that dosent work lol.)


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

I like big utube!

HQ is a must for me when I watch vids, it's a pet peeve.


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 20, 2009)

supercube said:


> is that a rubik's dog sitting under an unsolved rubik's chair. OMG I'm like falling out of my chair now, I gotta stop.



Gotta love cube humor.


----------



## fundash (Jun 27, 2009)

12345678910


----------



## Nukoca (Jul 13, 2009)

OH NOES TEH CHARACTER LIMIT MUST BE EXCEEDED!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2009)

Coincidentally, a 2x2 of the second square is about the size of a V6.
(or so I'm guessing. It's between a v5 and a v7...no 6 for me.)


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Jul 14, 2009)

I am proud of this great nation.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Jul 15, 2009)

*pXΩ

testtest


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 22, 2009)

*test* *test* trying to see if I like this whole signature thing


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 22, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> *test* *test* trying to see if I like this whole signature thing



Lol at your sig, and I like your new Avatar.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 23, 2009)

how many facepalms can I make in one thread? 


Okay I reached my goal.. I can now edit those facepalm away  Otherwise it takes too much resources


Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 26615514 bytes) in /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/includes/class_bbcode.php on line 481


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm going to bite the bullet and try to embed a video. Please stand by.

I'm failing heavily here. Any suggestions?

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oFgNYE0Yx3o&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oFgNYE0Yx3o&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

EDIT: Got it!


----------



## LNZ (Aug 8, 2009)

Testing my new signature and profile.

The signature that I use comes from a real Youtube video on solving the 1x1x1 cube. On this video and it's comments it generated, someone lists a parity fix and a edge cube swap alg for the 1x1x1 cube. 

I thought it was funny as there is no edge pieces or parity on a 1x1x1. So I put it here as a signature of a cubing forum.

Edge swap: U U U U D D D D L L L L R R R R F F F F B B B B

Parity fix: U U' D D' L L' R R' F F' B B'


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 9, 2009)

What about M M' E E' S S' X X' Y Y' Z Z'?


----------



## LNZ (Aug 9, 2009)

I have watched hundreds of Youtube videos about cubes and puzzle products. Some of them have helped me to solve the various puzzles fater and with more fun. I am amazed that real people will post tutorials for solving the 1x1x1 cube, even though the people who actually posted them know they are pointless as there is only 1 combination for that cube and that 1 combination is always the solved state. But watching makes me laugh and makes sure I'll never get tired of cubing, despite my times not being real fast.

And some really famous cubers have posted tutorials to solve the 1x1x1 cube, but I won't name names here to protect the guilty parties. 

If you have a 1x1x1 cube, try the algs for the parity fix and edge swap. This will renew your interest in cubing if it is at a doubtful level.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

Test.

EDIT: I was testing to see if a space counts as a character. It does.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 11, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Test.
> 
> EDIT: I was testing to see if a space counts as a character. It does.



..

EDIT: If you only use the space button, it does not count.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

There is now a two character minimum. Double post to show you:


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

I.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 25, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> :fp



I don't see it  I see a white square with a red X in the middle

edit:





edit2:


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Test to see if white text can be revealed on an iPhone. this text is white. 

EDIT: It can't.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 17, 2009)

[boiler] Good it works [/boiler]
*Good[/size=24]*

[COLOUR="DarkOrange"] Hi [/COLOUR]


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Escher (Sep 29, 2009)

Cride5 said:


>



wow, have you made this? It's really cool.


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Lol, yea, but that's a test version. The server its on can't handle transparancy etc. When my host finally fix their servers it'll be available @ cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php, I'll start a new thread about it when ready...


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2009)

DODO CUBE!!!


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2009)

Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler








Checkerboard FTW!!!11one


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 30, 2009)

The real void cube...


Spoiler


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 7, 2009)

PHP]a[/PHP] 
EDIT: hm i guess it doesnt do what i thought it did


----------



## Kxg (Oct 8, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> PHP]a[/PHP]
> EDIT: hm i guess it doesnt do what i thought it did



I suppose you tried doing 


```
echo "Hello Cubing World";
```
 ?


----------



## Edmund (Oct 8, 2009)

El coloros are el funo



Spoiler



El purpleo is the el funnesto


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 9, 2009)

```
:)
```


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 10, 2009)

[2:27:44 AM] David Woner: ۩* _ ۩
[2:27:54 AM] David Woner: ۩ _ ۩
[2:28:02 AM] Forte Shinko: they are the same to me
[2:28:08 AM] David Woner: ۞ _ ۞
[2:28:14 AM] Forte Shinko: woah
[2:28:17 AM] Forte Shinko: coool
[2:28:19 AM] David Woner: ۝ _ ۝


----------



## ianini (Nov 11, 2009)

<object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AFpz6fbmD_4&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AFpz6fbmD_4&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>


how do i embed a youtube video?


----------



## Truncator (Nov 11, 2009)

ianini said:


> <object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AFpz6fbmD_4&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AFpz6fbmD_4&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> how do i embed a youtube video?



Place the garbled mess (after the v= part in the URL) in between the YouTube tags:
[youREMOVEtube]AFpz6fbmD_4[/youtube]


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 22, 2009)

Testing Hyperlink..

Google


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 22, 2009)

This thread is actually pretty funny!
hello​

```
hello
```


```
hello
```


```
hello
```


Looking at what each thing on top does


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

ʬѬ℟⌨✈


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 21, 2009)

double posts are allowed in the sandbox, right?
anyway someone needs to do A LOT of editing to that system, you can get by with saying all sorts of vulgar things.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 22, 2009)

R' U R'
U' R' U2
R U R


----------



## ianini (Dec 22, 2009)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ROv9ftNVP5c&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ROv9ftNVP5c&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 22, 2009)

ianini said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ROv9ftNVP5c&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ROv9ftNVP5c&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Nope, you have to do it like this:

[removethisyoutube]Enter the nonsense bit of the URL, in this case, "ROv9ftNVP5c"[/removethisyoutube]

It will look like this:


----------



## ianini (Dec 22, 2009)

v=Nf72FEiZdns


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 7, 2010)

J́ͣ͗̄ͬ҉̘̙̰k͔̗̳͙̰̖̘̊̏ͦ̈́̓̃͌̂͘f͔̳͙̖̱̯͔ͩ̀ͮͭ́͜ĺ̡̰͔̥̺ͫͨa̱͇̙̼ͬd̻̘̦̩̹̘̱ͦͥͦͩ̽̈́̑̓ͯ͜͝ͅj̣̠̗̰̤̯̘ͭ͡ͅs̶̨̹̲ͮ͋ͯ̉̓a͔͚͇̻̲͎͍̦̓ͦ̆͝͠dͫͣ̂̓̒̂҉̴͍̦͙͚͓̖f̨́ͮͨ̋ͬ͡͏̖̰aͨ̇͛̔ͫ͡҉͙͔͖̞͖s̸̮̱̭̗̙͈̿̐̀ͦ̊͂̈́f̧̌̉̈ͦ͊̕͏͔͓ḏ̴̴̰̬̟͖̒̇̃̀͐̇͋͢


YESS


----------



## Toad (Jan 7, 2010)

WOOOO 

This could be useful in the easy scrambles thread possibly...


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2010)

\( 1+1= 2 \)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 28, 2010)

\( teshting \)


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 2, 2010)

[Hide]ajdskljalk[Hide]


----------



## PeterV (Feb 3, 2010)

Tried something...didn't work.

Can anyone help me with adding a pic from my desktop into a post?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2010)

PeterV said:


> Tried something...didn't work.
> 
> Can anyone help me with adding a pic from my desktop into a post?



go to www.tinypic.com
Upload it there, then use the link with IMG tags and add it to the post.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > Tried something...didn't work.
> ...



Thanks! I'll give it a try this evening.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 4, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 4, 2010)

Meetingsomeoneelseinreallifewhoisbetterthanmeatthecubeaphobia

MeetingsomeoneelseinreallifewhoisbetterthanmeattheMeetingsomeoneelseinreallifewhoisbetterthanmeattheMeetingsomeoneelseinreallifewhoisbetterthanmeattheMeetingsomeoneelseinreallifewhoisbetterthanmeattheMeetingsomeoneelseinreallifewhoisbetterthanmeattheMeetingsomeoneelseinreallifewhoisbetterthanmeatthe

Why ware there random spaces?


----------



## Toad (Feb 4, 2010)

yay, it worked


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 6, 2010)

..


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 6, 2010)

spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?spaces?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

Yea, it breaks up every 50 characters.


----------



## ianini (Feb 6, 2010)

How do I add hyper links?  got it!


----------



## fundash (Feb 6, 2010)

> ```
> [CODE][PHP][QUOTE][B][I][U][COLOR="White"][URL="http://notawebsite.com"]TEST[/URL][/COLOR][/U][/I][/B][/QUOTE][/PHP][/CODE]
> ```


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 20, 2010)

Set one: corners complete (ELL)

solved

http://cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php?size=200&pzl=3&fmt=png

UFUF2D'L'U'LUDF2U2F'
UFB'R'UF'RU'F'BLU'FL'
URL'F2R2D2R2BR2D2R2F2R'L

U1

F2U'LR'F2L'RU'F2
FD2B2LU2B2D2RF
BU2B2U'RBDB2D'R'B'UB
B'LU'L'BF'DLD'F
BUB'L'D'B2DBLU'B2U2B
B'FDRD'BF'RU'R'
RDUB2U'BUBU'BD'R'U'
B'R'BF2U'R'U'R'FR2UF2R

U2

F2ULR'F2L'RUF2
BLFU'F'L'B'R'UR
B'U2B2UL'B'D'B2DLBU'B'
F'D2B2L'B2D2F2R'F'
LRB'L2U2R2F'L2D2FL'RU'
BLUL'B'R'F'U'FR
B'U'BRDB2D'B'R'UB2U2B'
B2D'F2L2DBF'R'BFU'F2R2

Z

RL'U2D2RL'D'R2L2UF2B2
RUBU'B'R2U'F'UFR
RB2URB2R'B'U'R'U2RB'R'
R'U'RFU'R'B'RBU2RU'F'
RLFU2R2U2R2U2R2F'R'L'

H

M2UM2U2M2UM2
RUBU2B'R'U'F'U2F
RU'L'UB'R2U'RU'B'L'B2L2
RL2D'BDR'L2FRU'R'F'


Set 2: adjacent corner swaped

A1

R2F2R'B'RF2R'BR'
U2FLF'L2U'L2F'L'F'U'F2
U2R2FRFBD'LDF2B'U'R
UF'LU2LUB'UBLU'L2UF
UFUR2U'RBUB'URU2RF'
U2BU'R'L2DFD'RLBLB2
RL'U'LUR'LF2L2BL'B'L2F2
UR2LFL'F2RF'L'U2L2F'RL'

A2

RB'RF2R'BRF2R2
F2UFLFL2UL2FL'F'U2
R'UBF2D'L'DB'F'R'F'R2U2
F'U'L2UL'B'U'BU'L'U2L'FU'
FR'U2R'U'BU'B'R'UR2U'F'U'
B2L'B'L'R'DF'D'L2RUB'U2
F2L2BLB'L2F2L'RU'L'ULR'
LR'FL2U2LFR'F2LF'L'R2U'

T

UF2U'F2DR2B2UB2D'R2
URLU2FU2F'U2RL'DB2D'R2
RUR'U2DB2D'FD2B2D'R'D'F'R
UF2DB'R2BD'FLFL'FU2F'
URU'R'F'UFRB'RBR2
U2F'LFL'UF2URU'R2F'RF'

F

UR2B2R2LU'LF2R'DL'F2RL'
FUR2B'DBR2F2UBL'FL'B'
UR2F'B2LF'LBDB'L'D'L'F2B2R2
L2ULF'LFU2BUL'U'L'B'
UR'UB'RBUL'B'R'BLU2R
URLDRFD2LD'R'B'D2R'L2

Rr

UR2FRURU'R'F'RU2R'U2R
R'LU2B'U'BU'L2DF'D'RL
U'B'U2BLF2R'F'RU'F'U'L'
L2D2F'UFD'F2U'R'F'RF2D'L2
UBULUF'LFL2B'R'U2R
L2DF2R'FRUF2DF'U'FD2L2
UL2F2LBL'B2RB'R'F2B2L2
U2RU'R2F2U'RF'R'UF2R2UR'

Rl

UBU2FB'UF'L'BU2B2U'BL
R2D2FU'F'DF2ULFL'F2DR2
UBU2B'R'F2LFL'UFUR
RLD2L2B'L'BL'D2RF'R2L'
UF2R2L2B'R'BR2F'RFL2F2
R2D'F2LF'L'U'F2D'FUF'D2R2
U'B'U'R'U'FR'F'R2BLU2L'
U2R'UR2B2UR'B'RU'B2R2U'R

J

R2D'R'DR'B2LU'L'B2
RBRB'RD2L'FLD2R
R'U2R2L'B2LB'DB2D'R2U'RB
U'BU'B'U2B2ULU'L'B'U'B'
B'R'UR2DB2D'BL'B2R2LU2R
URURBUB'U'R2U2RUR'
UB2L'B'D2F'B'RBR2FD2L
U2FU'F2R2D'BL'B'DR2F2UF'

L

L2DLD'LB2R'URB2
UB'UBU2B2U'R'URBUB
LU2RL2B2R'BD'B2DL2UL'B'
LD2RFR'D2LB'LBL
UFD2LB2RBR'L'D2R'F'R2
U'L'U'L'B'U'BUL2U2L'U'L
BLU'L2D'B2DB'RB2R'L2U2L'
U2F'UF2L2DB'RBD'L2F2U'F

G1

F2R2D'L2DL2U'L2UL2R2F2
R2B'R'B2LFU2F'L'U'B'U'R'
LB'R2D'F'DR'BL'B'R'BU
L2B2RBR'B2LB'LU2
B'F'D2B2L'B'F2R'BU2F'LB'U'
L'R'F'U2FLRB2DL2D'B2U2
F2U'F2L'B'RU2R'BLUF2
RU2R'U'F'UF2DB'R'BD'F'U'

G2

F2R2L2U'L2UL2D'L2DR2F2
UBL'FU2B'RF2BLB2D2FB
F2U'L'B'RU2R'BLF2UF2
U'B'RBLB'RD'FDR2BL'
U2B2DL2D'B2R'L'F'U2FRL
RUBULFU2F'L'B2RBR2
U2L'BL'B2RB'R'B2L2
UFDB'RBD'F2U'FURU2R'

G3

F2L2DR2D'R2UR2U'L2R2F2
R2B2L'B'LB2R'BR'U2
R'BL2DFD'LB'RBLB'U'
L2BLB2R'F'U2FRUBUL
F2UF2RBL'U2LB'R'U'F2
LRFU2F'L'R'B2D'R2DB2U2
BL'FD2F'LB2F'U2F2RBF'U'
L'U2LUFU'F2D'BLB'DFU

G4

F2R2L2UR2U'R2DR2D'L2F2
UBL'B'R'BL'DF'D'L2B'R
F2URBL'U2LB'R'F2U'F2
UFB'R'F2U2FB2L'FD2F'LB'
U2RB'RB2L'BLB2R2
L'U'B'U'R'F'U2FRB2L'B'L2
U2B2D'R2DB2RLFU2F'R'L'
U'F'D'BL'B'DF2UF'U'L'U2L
Set 3: Diagonal corners swaped

V

RUD2L'ULU2F2DRD'F2D2R'
RB'LFD2L2B'U2BLBRF2
L'RU2FU'BUF'U2B'R'U'L
BUB2D'FRF'DBU2R'U'R
URB2L'B2D2R'U'RD2R'UBLB'
RLFRFR'D2LB'RDB2DL2F2

Y

R2UB2DB2U'B'D'BR2F'UF
R'F'L'FRF2U'FLF'UF2U'
R2U'RF'R'UR2B'R'FRBU
UR2LFR'U2RF'DR'U2RD'R2L'
F2R'F'L'F'L2D2F'R2B'R'FL'
UFRU2R2B2U'F'UFB2RU2F'

N1

LU'RU2L'UR'LU'RU2L'UR'U'
B2DF'LFD'B2U'R'U'R
F'L'U2LU'FR'FRF2U'FU'
UF'RU2F2RF'R2FR'F2U2R'F

N2

R'UL'U2RU'LR'UL'U2RU'LU
LU'L'U'B2D'FRF'DB2
RU2B'RD'RDR2B2U2B'R'U'
FR'F2D2R'BL2B'RD2F2RF'U'

E

FRBR'F'LRFL'B'LF'L'R'
F2UFU'F2LUDF2U'F'D'F'L'F
U2RF'D2R'UL'U2LU'RD2FR'
U2FU'B'R2URU2RUR2F'U'B
U2FRD2F'R2UB'R2BU'R2FD2R'F'


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 3, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



fail, i just click "QUOTE"


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmm... I wonder if hotlinking works...







Why___,___ it _____!
(Fill in the blank)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 10, 2010)

```
[CODE][CODE]sup home dawgs[/CODE][/CODE]
```


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 10, 2010)

```
<h1>sup</h1>
```


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 10, 2010)

```
<object width="400" height="300" ><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/387210124910" /><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/387210124910" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>7
```


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 10, 2010)

```
<object width="400" height="300" ><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/387210124910" /><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/387210124910" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>
```


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 10, 2010)

Average of 5: 22.61
1. (18.15) B' U R2 U2 B' R' B D L2 D2 B' R' U D F' L U2 F' B2 U2 D2 R' L D R' 
2. 27.52 R L B2 U2 R2 L U' L R2 F' D2 U R L2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 B' R2 L' D2 U' B 
3. (27.58) U R L' U R2 B D U R U' B' D' U B' R2 L2 F2 B U R2 U F2 L2 U' B' 
4. 19.06 R' U2 B' R U' R U2 R2 B' D U' B' L F2 D L' R2 F2 R F2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 
5. 21.25 U L2 R D' U' R L F' U' F' R2 L' B' D' R' D' L2 U2 F' R L B' R F D


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Apr 10, 2010)

how do I put in a spoiler?


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 10, 2010)

Spoiler



what ever you what to write here [/spoiler0]
Remove the 0


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Apr 10, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



ahh thanks very much, sexy avatar


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 22, 2010)

Testing different colours.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 22, 2010)

Testing font.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 26, 2010)

[/quote] hi [/quote]


----------



## TEGTaylor (Apr 26, 2010)

Spoiler



test





Spoiler






Spoiler



test








Spoiler






Spoiler



test


[/spoiler


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 28, 2010)

\( 3
5 \)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 28, 2010)

\( y^-45 \)


----------



## c1829 (Apr 29, 2010)

<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2fpGNRmchdY&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2fpGNRmchdY&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## ianini (May 15, 2010)

[youtube ]e8JdIv8Hi9Q[/youtube] (minus the space in the first youtube tag)


----------



## TheMachanga (May 15, 2010)

ianini said:


> [youtube ]e8JdIv8Hi9Q[/youtube] (minus the space in the first youtube tag)



I did that, and all that comes out is white.


----------



## ianini (May 15, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > [youtube ]e8JdIv8Hi9Q[/youtube] (minus the space in the first youtube tag)
> ...








Works for me.


----------



## Ashmnafa (May 29, 2010)

\( 2+2 \)


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 29, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> \( 2+2 \)


\( =4 \)


----------



## Carrot (May 29, 2010)

\( 2+3-2^2=1^4 \)


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2010)

<object width="960" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2eFLBQSCNwo&hl=en_GB&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2eFLBQSCNwo&hl=en_GB&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="960" height="745"></embed></object>

edit:

\( 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028 \)\( 8419716939937510582097494459230781640628 \)\( 6208998628034825342117067982148086513282306 \)\( 6470938446095505822317253594081284811174502 \)


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 30, 2010)

How do you make an empty post?


----------



## Neo63 (May 30, 2010)

like this?


----------



## Edward (May 30, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> like this?



No, I think he means the posts with nothing in them, no hidden text, no characters what so ever. I've been wondering about this too.


----------



## Neo63 (May 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > like this?
> ...



hmm I don't think that's possible then...

\( \zeta(s) =
\sum_{n=1}^\infty n^{-s} =
\prod_{p \text{ prime}} (1-p^{-s})^{-1} \)


----------



## ianini (May 30, 2010)

\( 1+1^2*32= \)


----------



## Logan (May 30, 2010)

ianini said:


> \( 1+1^2*32= \)



\( 33 \)


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2010)

Logan said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > \( 1+1^2*32= \)
> ...



\( correct \)


----------



## Neo63 (May 30, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...




```
boolean x = 1+1^2*32==33;
print(x);
```


----------



## fundash (Jun 7, 2010)

\( your mom! lol 6*7=42=the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything \)


----------



## Carson (Jun 14, 2010)

Carson said:


> What happens to the url for individual posts when a previous post in the same thread is deleted? Let's find out!



Hmm


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 15, 2010)

\( \frac{1}{2} \)


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 15, 2010)

\( 
\frac{1}{1}
\)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 15, 2010)

\( \frac{1}{0} \)


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 15, 2010)

\( \infty \)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2010)

\( \frac{a}{sinA}=\frac{b}{sinB}=\frac{c}{sinC} \)

\( a^2=b^2+c^2-2bccosA \)

\( A.O.T=\frac{1}{2}absinC \)

\( x=\frac{-b\pm\sqrt{b^2-4ac}}{2a} \)


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 1, 2010)

quadratic formula <3


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> quadratic formula <3



cubic formula 

\( x = \frac{-b + (b^3 - 27 a^2 d)^{(\frac{1}{3})}}{3a} \)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 1, 2010)

\( speedcubin \)


----------



## Owen (Jul 5, 2010)

♵


muy


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2010)

..


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 7, 2010)

**▲
▲*▲


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 8, 2010)

▲ h


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 15, 2010)


œ∑´®†¥¨ˆøππ“‘«åß∂ƒƒ©˙∆˚¬…æΩ≈ç√∫˜µ≤≥÷Œ„´‰ˇÁ¨ˆØ∏”’»ÅÍÎÏ˝ÓÔÒÚÆ¸˛Ç◊ı˜Â¯˘¿


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 15, 2010)

↑☺©®℗™▲☃☆éθ


----------



## aznfury (Aug 8, 2010)

遙遠的東方 遼闊的邊疆 還有遠古的破牆
前世的滄桑 後世的風光 萬里千山牢牢接壤
圍著老去的國度 圍著事實的真相
圍著浩瀚的歲月 圍著慾望與理想(叫嚷)
迷信的村莊 神秘的中央 還有昨天的戰場
皇帝的新衣 熱血的纓槍 誰卻甘心流連塞上
朦著耳朵 那裡那天不再聽到在呼號的人(像呼號神)
WOO AH WOO AH AH AH 朦著眼睛
再見往昔景仰的那樣一道疤痕
WOO AH WOO AH AH AH 留在地殼頭上
無冕的身軀 忘我的思想 還有顯赫的破牆
誰也衝不開 誰也拋不低 誰要一生流離浪蕩


----------



## theace (Aug 10, 2010)

اكا واكا تشو تشو تختلط مونغ جميع الشمس تشرق في الشمال!


----------



## gon (Aug 16, 2010)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3kJjeRpPtY0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3kJjeRpPtY0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

Edit: That's a fail. How do I embed youtube videos?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 16, 2010)

gon said:


> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3kJjeRpPtY0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3kJjeRpPtY0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> 
> Edit: That's a fail. How do I embed youtube videos?



You may want to read the sticky that is called Please Read Prior To Posting Videos .


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 19, 2010)

mcciff2112 said:


> gon said:
> 
> 
> > <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3kJjeRpPtY0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3kJjeRpPtY0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> ...



WB pictures?


----------



## ianini (Aug 19, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > gon said:
> ...


http://www.tinypic.com


----------



## guzman (Aug 27, 2010)

Spoiler



try
[\spoiler]


----------



## BigSams (Aug 27, 2010)

We should be able to use LaTeX on this forum.


----------



## Forte (Aug 27, 2010)

BigSams said:


> We should be able to use LaTeX on this forum.



\( \zeta(s) = \sum_{n=1}^\infty \frac{1}{n^s} \)
I'd say we can 
Use the \( tags. \)


----------



## ianini (Aug 30, 2010)

\( \zeta(s) = \sum_{n=1}^\infty \frac{1}{n^s} \)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 1, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> How do you make an empty post?



FAIL.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Tada


----------



## stinkocheeze (Sep 2, 2010)

Just put your mouse over it.. but I guess you already know because you are reading this.. or maybe you are quoting it.. but now you know.. your welcome...


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 20, 2010)

*Testing Math Tag*

\( ((\frac{1}{2})(x+y))^2-((\frac{1}{2})(x-y))^2 \)
The mean of x and y, squared, minus the the distance from the mean of x and y, squared.

= \( [\frac{1}{4} (x+y)^2] - [\frac {1}{4} (x-y)^2] \)
By squaring \( \frac{1}{2} \) on both occasions.

= \( [\frac{x^2+2xy+y^2}{4}] - [\frac{x^2-2xy+y^2}{4}] \)
By distribution.

= \( \frac{x^2}{4} + \frac{xy}{2} + \frac{y^2}{4} - \frac{x^2}{4} + \frac{xy}{2} - \frac{y^2}{4} \)
By separating terms.

= \( \frac{2xy}{2} \)
By cancelling, by simplifying like terms.

= \( xy \)
By simplifying, by dividing by \( \frac{2}{2} \)

Thus proves that for any two given numbers x and y,
xy equals the square of the mean of x and y, minus the square of the distance from the mean of x and y.


----------



## Carson (Sep 24, 2010)

[strike]test[/strike]


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 3, 2010)

TESTING _ITALICS_ AND *BOLDNESS* AND UNDERLINING AND capital letters AND ALSO CHANGING SIZES.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 26, 2010)

\( test123²=kewl \)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 31, 2010)

So I can't apply algs to bigger cubes?

I thought no cube with a higher order than 6x6x6 was possible without larger outer layers.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Nov 5, 2010)

yyyyryyyyrrrrbrrrrbbbbybbbbwwwwowwwwoooogooooggggwgggg
AH, there's my problem. Something automatically generates /\ a space. -_-


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 5, 2010)

3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
8x8
9x9

I could make these for hours and never get bored.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 14, 2010)

userman said:


> Create a 11x11!


 
Sorry, impossible.


----------



## pjk (Nov 20, 2010)

Testing out a new AJAX image resizer.


----------



## Faz (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Stefan (Dec 23, 2010)

8855fba6d62bc310b99fcca282d79a5e282ed52a


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 6, 2011)

[cuberur]RUR'U'r[/cuberur]=/


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 6, 2011)

top awsomeness. since when can we put cubes in posts?
Why not 10^3?
How about Sq-1?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 6, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> top awsomeness. since when can we put cubes in posts?
> Why not 10^3?
> How about Sq-1?


 apparently you can change them so they have like a t perm or whatnot cant figure it out


----------



## kar0209 (Jan 6, 2011)

Like this?


----------



## irontwig (Jan 6, 2011)

loltperm


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 6, 2011)

kar0209 said:


> Like this?


 
Oisee

this isn't the case i typed?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 6, 2011)

irontwig said:


> loltperm


 
rU'rU2R'FRU2r2F <3


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes said:


> rU'rU2R'FRU2r2F <3


 
R'UrU2R2FRF'R<3


----------



## ariasamie (Jan 6, 2011)

lol! (RU')63


why does FU looks like this?
it's U'F' !


----------



## irontwig (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 6, 2011)

EDIT: I put in the same code as Tilimayor and it gives me a 3x3 (I wan't a 10x10)...


----------



## einstein00 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 7, 2011)

I love scrambling but why I cant? and btw why its not pillowed?


----------



## Vinny (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Maniac (Jan 30, 2011)

hey look a y-perm!


----------



## kvaele (Jan 30, 2011)

How do you make a cube in your posts?


----------



## Maniac (Jan 30, 2011)

I just found out too. [cube ]alg=[/cube ]
But with no spaces and moves after "alg="
e.g.


----------



## kvaele (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh cool thanks!


----------



## Vinny (Jan 30, 2011)

kvaele said:


> How do you make a cube in your posts?


 
Just take one of our posts and do the "quote and reply." You'll notice that it has the world "cube" in brackets, then "alg=" then the algorithm, then "/cube" in brackets.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## kvaele (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## kvaele (Jan 30, 2011)

hmm, cant get big cubes to scramble


----------



## Vinny (Jan 30, 2011)

Apparently you can't go into double digits


----------



## kvaele (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Maniac (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Vinny (Jan 30, 2011)

Can you do the cube picture with a white cube? Just curious.


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 30, 2011)

Spoiler



O i get it now.


----------



## rishabh (Jan 30, 2011)

alg = MEM'E'

MEME


----------



## baseball-chicago (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## baseball-chicago (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Can you do the cube picture with a white cube? Just curious.


 This, and can you make impossible cases like single edge flip?


PowerCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> O i get it now.



 (X Cube 7!!!)
 Trying out 0x0
 And again
 Cube rotation Ftw
How do you other puzzles (2x2, 4x4, etc) AND algorithms?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 2, 2011)

That, sir, is how.

Edit: For the hell of it, I'll make some more.





Detailed directions can be found at: http://cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 2, 2011)

Where you find all options for this cubes?


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## baseball-chicago (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Zane_C (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 2, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> Where you find all options for this cubes?


 
At http://cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php, of course!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 2, 2011)

<cube>alg=rur'uru2r'</cube>


----------



## JonWhite (Feb 9, 2011)

[glow="red"]test[/glow]


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 9, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> What he said.


 
.....this is the sandbox....there is nothing wrong with bumping it....and it was only a week since the previous post anyway....


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 14, 2011)

This thread kinda turned into the  thread.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 20, 2011)

Does this work in the wiki too?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 20, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> How do i do this?
> 
> make
> 
> ...



[noparse]this[/noparse]


----------



## Hexi (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Hexi (Mar 2, 2011)

[QQ] *I wanna my GuHong back!!!! *[/QQ]


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 7, 2011)

[map]http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=YMCA+rockland+canada&aq=&sll=45.551398,-75.285294&sspn=0.008264,0.022724&ie=UTF8&hq=YMCA&hnear=Rockland,+Prescott+and+Russell+United+Counti es,+Ontario,+Canada&t=h&cid=6093402275009357962&ll=50.233152,-73.125&spn=32.467651,93.076172&z=4[/map]

[image]http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=YMCA+rockland+canada&aq=&sll=45.551398,-75.285294&sspn=0.008264,0.022724&ie=UTF8&hq=YMCA&hnear=Rockland,+Prescott+and+Russell+United+Counti es,+Ontario,+Canada&t=h&cid=6093402275009357962&ll=50.233152,-73.125&spn=32.467651,93.076172&z=4[/image]

[video]http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=YMCA+rockland+canada&aq=&sll=45.551398,-75.285294&sspn=0.008264,0.022724&ie=UTF8&hq=YMCA&hnear=Rockland,+Prescott+and+Russell+United+Counti es,+Ontario,+Canada&t=h&cid=6093402275009357962&ll=50.233152,-73.125&spn=32.467651,93.076172&z=4[/video]

blah


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 8, 2011)

1 ÷ 0

\( \frac{1}{0} \)


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 5, 2011)

```
<a style="cursor:pointer;color:blue;" onclick="alert('hi!');document.getElementById('failo').checked=true;document.getElementById('blah').innerHTML='you FAIL'">click me</a>
<br>
<span id="blah"></span><input type="checkbox" id="failo">
<br>
```


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## cubernya (Jan 1, 2012)

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:

• For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
• For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
• For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
• For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
• For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
• Colored cubes are legal.
• 6x6 and 7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:
• For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used
• For 4x4 and 5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
• For 6x6 and 7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
• For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
• For Square-1, a random position is generated and solved, with the inverse of the solve being the scramble.
• 2x2 and 3x3 will use suboptimal scrambles.
• For Clock, official notation is used.
• For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
• Skewb scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler. Skewb will follow Fixed Corner Notation.

For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread.

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*Scrambles:*
*2x2*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*3x3*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*4x4*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*5x5*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*6x6*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*7x7*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*2x2 BLD*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 

*3x3 BLD*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 

*4x4 BLD*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 

*5x5 BLD*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 

*6x6 BLD*
*1.* 

*7x7 BLD*
*1.* 

*3x3 Multi-BLD*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 
*6.* 
*7.* 
*8.* 
*9.* 
*10.* 
*11.* 
*12.* 
*13.* 
*14.* 
*15.* 
*16.* 
*17.* 
*18.* 
*19.* 
*20.* 
*21.* 
*22.* 
*23.* 
*24.* 
*25.* 
*26.* 
*27.* 
*28.* 
*29.* 
*30.* 

*3x3 One-Handed*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*3x3 With Feet*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*3x3 Match the Scramble*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1.* 

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay*
*2x2* 
*3x3* 
*4x4* 

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 Relay*
*2x2* 
*3x3* 
*4x4* 
*5x5* 

*Magic (just do 5 solves)*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*Master Magic (just do 5 solves)*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*Clock*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*Megaminx*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*Pyraminx*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*Square-1*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.* 

*Skewb*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.*


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Rpotts (Mar 19, 2012)

strikethrough

Figured as much since I had never noticed it here. 

:C


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 19, 2012)

```
[quote]
```
[/quote]


----------



## joey (Mar 19, 2012)

​​


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 19, 2012)

joey said:


> ​​


 
​​


----------



## Dacuba (Apr 2, 2012)

Scramble:
F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R' D F L' B' L2 D U B R
People's first thoughts, when inspecting the cube:



Spoiler: not-that-good speedcuber



ok, z2 I can do nothing but white lulz.
Damn that's a hard cross, maybe I should try yellow, but I'm gonna mess yellow up anyway. Well, it's worth a look.

z2
looks better than white, If I do just D' U2....uhm what about red? ok lets try white again, maybe white has become easier.

z2
It's still hard.....*staring on cube*
inspection is running out, just gonna do U or U' put in Orange and hope the best, that's not gonna be single PB omgomg





Spoiler: advanced/average speedcuber



Ok let's do U' and I can smash in Orange and blue, but before I have to do D', so red is gonna be on right place. Green is obv. 
Uh, 13 Seconds of Inspection left, but who cares?





Spoiler: noncuber



mhh lets try to get white right.
*does z x2 y' x*
where is white gone?
*randomly does R R'*
Ok lets try yellow
*F F'*
*L L'*
*R'*
omg I almost have yellow
*looks on RF edge*
oh how I am going to get this yellow piece to the other?
*does R*
.....
f**k it





Spoiler: Feliks



cool, Uperm


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 23, 2012)

quoting multiple posts from different pages is annoying


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 23, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> quoting multiple posts from different pages is annoying


 
better yet: editing your post to include posts from replies *further down *in the thread (Jskyler in yet another Jskyler - Kir argument)



Kirjava said:


> yeah wtf?


This


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah wtf?


----------



## pjk (Jun 8, 2012)

zhanchi guhong 3x3 2x2


----------



## F perm (Aug 27, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> :fp





pjk said:


> zhanchi guhong 3x3 2x2



double quote


----------



## erikoui (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 9, 2012)

where are the arrows?


----------



## A Leman (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 21, 2013)

*bold bbcode test*
size 4 bbcode test
Font bbcode Test


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 21, 2013)

Race Format Test:

*Round: *
*Competition Average: *
Event: 


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 
#2 ----------- 
#3 ----------- 
#4 ----------- 
#5 ----------- 
#6 ----------- 
#7 ----------- 
#8 ----------- 
#9 ----------- 
#10 ---------- 
#11 ---------- 
#12 ---------- 
*Average* ------ 
Mean ---------
Ao12 --------- 
Ao5 ---------- # - #
Best --------- #
Worst -------- #
_Comments: _
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 
#2 ----------- 
#3 ----------- 
#4 ----------- 
#5 ----------- 
#6 ----------- 
#7 ----------- 
#8 ----------- 
#9 ----------- 
#10 ---------- 
#11 ---------- 
#12 ---------- 
*Average* ------ 
Mean --------- 
Ao12 --------- 
Ao5 ---------- # - #
Best --------- #
Worst -------- #
_Comments: _
====================


Heres the bbcode for it if anyone wants it. Feel free to use this format, I feel it is quite tidy. Just be sure to remove one of the "/" from the end part of whatever command you're using. (not sure if explained correctly... what I mean is, for every [//Something] get rid of one of the slashes so its just [/something]. Then it will work.)
You can see it in action here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30187-Pyraminx-Race&p=826921&viewfull=1#post826921


Spoiler



*Round: [//b]
Competition Average: [//size][//b]
Event: 

====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 
#2 ----------- 
#3 ----------- 
#4 ----------- 
#5 ----------- 
#6 ----------- 
#7 ----------- 
#8 ----------- 
#9 ----------- 
#10 ---------- 
#11 ---------- 
#12 ---------- 
Average[//b] ------ [//size][//b]
Mean --------- 
Ao12 --------- 
Ao5 ---------- # - #
Best --------- #
Worst -------- #
Comments: [//i]
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 
#2 ----------- 
#3 ----------- 
#4 ----------- 
#5 ----------- 
#6 ----------- 
#7 ----------- 
#8 ----------- 
#9 ----------- 
#10 ---------- 
#11 ---------- 
#12 ---------- 
Average[//b] ------ [//size][//b]
Mean --------- 
Ao12 --------- 
Ao5 ---------- # - #
Best --------- #
Worst -------- #
Comments: [//i]
====================[//font]
*


*

Edit:
Slightly Updated format. Added Mean. I feel I almost need a changelog for this. Like, I am really quite proud of what I have made lol.

Edit 2:
I updated the format again, in light of my new understanding of how mean and average work, but I won't update this post unless someone requests it.*


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Schmidt (Jun 22, 2013)

Rpotts said:


> strikethrough
> 
> Figured as much since I had never noticed it here.
> 
> :C


[st]s̶t̶r̶i̶k̶e̶[\st]


----------



## Wassili (Jun 26, 2013)

hello.


----------



## kcl (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## kcl (Jun 27, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


>



You need to format it like this:



So inside


----------



## elrog (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi


----------



## rj (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## rj (Aug 16, 2013)

=4x4x4


----------



## rj (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## YddEd (Sep 17, 2013)

rj said:


> =4x4x4


Nice 4x4.


=4x4x4


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## rj (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 26, 2013)

sim reconstructator test post pls ignore

42 8 puzzle (3x3) marathon in 2:13.336, 1405 moves, 10.537tps



Spoiler: Times



1.681, 2.326, 3.201, 3.186, 3.655, 2.214, 4.113, 3.712, 3.895, 3.344, 4.169, 3.479, 3.064, 2.729, 2.944, 4.200, 2.320, 2.432, 2.807, 3.584, 2.768, 4.257, 4.624, 2.831, 3.569, 2.463, 3.009, 2.999, 2.857, 2.727, 4.993, 2.880, 3.688, 3.289, 1.919, 2.699, 3.829, 2.744, 4.047, 2.744, 3.145, 2.200





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 1.681




51234786
ULLDRRDLLURULDRRULLDRRULDLU

1.681, 27 moves = 16.062tps





Spoiler: 2.326




83741562
LDRULURDLURRDDLUULDRRULDLU

2.326, 26 moves = 11.178tps





Spoiler: 3.201




73614852
LLDRRULDLUURDLDRUULDRURDLLURDRULL

3.201, 33 moves = 10.309tps





Spoiler: 3.186




12358746
LRDLLURLDRRULLURDRULLDRURDLLU

3.186, 29 moves = 9.102tps





Spoiler: 3.655




38416572
RRDULDRULLURDLDRULRLURRDLURDLLURDRULL

3.655, 37 moves = 10.123tps





Spoiler: 2.214




85246713
URDDLULURDRDLLURULDRRULL

2.214, 24 moves = 10.840tps





Spoiler: 4.113




35762841
DRRULLURDLDRURDLURULLDRRULLDRRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLU

4.113, 49 moves = 11.913tps





Spoiler: 3.712




42368571
URLURDDRULLDRRULLDRRULLURRDLULRRDLLURDRULL

3.712, 42 moves = 11.315tps





Spoiler: 3.895




46185327
RULURRDLURDDLUULDDRUURDDLUULDRRULDLU

3.895, 36 moves = 9.243tps





Spoiler: 3.344




64285173
DLLDRURDLLUURDDLURRULLDRURDLULDRURDLLU

3.344, 38 moves = 11.364tps





Spoiler: 4.169




65384721
URDLUULDDRUULDDRURDLLURRULDRULLDRURDLLURDRULL

4.169, 45 moves = 10.794tps





Spoiler: 3.479




24658173
DLLURRDLDLURDRULURLDRULLDRURDLULDRURDLLU

3.479, 40 moves = 11.498tps





Spoiler: 3.064




46735218
RDLUULDDRURULDRDLURULLDRULDRRULDLU

3.064, 34 moves = 11.097tps





Spoiler: 2.729




86174352
DDLUURDLURRDDLURULDLURRDLUL

2.729, 27 moves = 9.894tps





Spoiler: 2.944




87125436
LULDRRUULDURDLULDRDLURULDRRULL

2.944, 30 moves = 10.190tps





Spoiler: 4.200




85267413
URDLURRDLUULDDRUULDRRDLLURRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLU

4.200, 46 moves = 10.952tps





Spoiler: 2.320




41368752
LURDLURRDDLULURRDLULDRRULL

2.320, 26 moves = 11.207tps





Spoiler: 2.432




76124835
ULDRRULULDRDLURURDLLURDRULL

2.432, 27 moves = 11.102tps





Spoiler: 2.807




62754183
RULDLDRRULLURDDLURULDRURDLLURDRULL

2.807, 34 moves = 12.113tps





Spoiler: 3.584




31685427
LURRUDLURDDLURDLULDRRULURDLLURRDLLURDRULL

3.584, 41 moves = 11.440tps





Spoiler: 2.768




81356724
LURULLDRDLURRULDRDLURULDLU

2.768, 26 moves = 9.393tps





Spoiler: 4.257




72618534
DLLDRULRURLLDRRULDDRULDLURULRDLURDRULL

4.257, 38 moves = 8.926tps





Spoiler: 4.624




85364271
LULURDLDRURDLUURDLULDDRUULDRURDLLURDRLULRDRULL

4.624, 46 moves = 9.948tps





Spoiler: 2.831




13257684
DRDLURRDLLURDRULRUDLURDLLU

2.831, 26 moves = 9.184tps





Spoiler: 3.569




34571628
RULRURDLLDRRULLDRRULULDRURDLULDRRULDLU

3.569, 38 moves = 10.647tps





Spoiler: 2.463




42865713
LDRURDDLUURDLLDRRULULDRRULL

2.463, 27 moves = 10.962tps





Spoiler: 3.009




63278451
LURDLDRULURRDDLUURDLLURRDLULDRRULL

3.009, 34 moves = 11.299tps





Spoiler: 2.999




67453128
UDDRUULDDRURULDLDRRULDLURULDRURDLLU

2.999, 35 moves = 11.671tps





Spoiler: 2.857




26835417
DRLURDLULDRRULURDLDRUULLDRRULL

2.857, 30 moves = 10.501tps





Spoiler: 2.727




28437516
DRDLULDRRUULDDRUULDLURRDLUL

2.727, 27 moves = 9.901tps





Spoiler: 4.993




76385241
URDLDRULRRLURDLURDDLURDLURLDLURDRULULDRRULLDRRULL

4.993, 49 moves = 9.814tps





Spoiler: 2.880




82536147
LURRDLLURRULDDRUULDLURRDLLURDRULL

2.880, 33 moves = 11.458tps





Spoiler: 3.688




76318245
RDRUULDDRLURDLULDRRULDLUURDRULLDURDLU

3.688, 37 moves = 10.033tps





Spoiler: 3.289




38246571
ULLURDLURRDLLDRRULLURDRULLDRURDLLURDRULL

3.289, 40 moves = 12.162tps





Spoiler: 1.919




36425178
RDLRLDRRULLDRRULUL

1.919, 18 moves = 9.380tps





Spoiler: 2.699




34217658
DLDRRULLDRULURDRULLDRRULL

2.699, 25 moves = 9.263tps





Spoiler: 3.829




45687312
RUDDUURDDLUURDDLULURDLDRUURLDRULL

3.829, 33 moves = 8.618tps





Spoiler: 2.744




42753186
UULDDRULDLUURLDRURDLLURDRULL

2.744, 28 moves = 10.204tps





Spoiler: 4.047




26573148
LUDLURRULDDRULULRRDLRULDLURDRULLDRUL

4.047, 36 moves = 8.895tps





Spoiler: 2.744




86352147
RURLDRUULDDRULLDRUULDRRULDLU

2.744, 28 moves = 10.204tps





Spoiler: 3.145




31645872
ULDRURDDLURDLULDRRUULLDRURDLLURDRULL

3.145, 36 moves = 11.447tps





Spoiler: 2.200




28654713
URDLLURDDLURDRUULLDRRULL

2.200, 24 moves = 10.909tps


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## elrog (Dec 9, 2013)

insert img --> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/ex...rrrrrrrrrfffffffffdddddddddlllllllllbbbbbbbbb



http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/ex...ddddddddnnnllllllnnnbbbbbb&arw=U2U6,U6U2&ac=w


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 25, 2013)

\( \begin{bmatrix}a & b & c\\d & e & f\end{bmatrix} \).

\( \int_0^\infty \mathrm{e}^{-249234724x}\,\mathrm{d}x \)

Ooh nifty.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

meow
meow

aww... it didn't work. Let me try again.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

meow
































meow


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,] =[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_ ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~= :3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,] ~= :3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,, 3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3 ~=[,,_,,]:3


----------

